# 23rs - Awning Size, Add A Room



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Hey all, thinking ahead to friday when we pick up the 23RS. How big an area does the awning cover? Trying to decide what size awning mat to get. Also, anyone found a compatible add-a-room or screen room to convert the awning area to a screen room. We used to have one of these for our popup.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i think we got a 9'x12' for our 23rs. it wont cover the area of the awning as far as length.
but will do just fine. as far as the screen room . some people just love them.
i would like one for long trips .but not worry with it for just weekend trips.

enjoy your new camper.
campingnut


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we ordered our screen room through our dealer when we picked up "The Abi-One" and took advantage of our discounted first purchase. They measured the awning, and ordered it to fit.
Pretty impressive haven't even closed the deal yet, and already moddin'








TTFN
Ember


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

So you can get screen sides for the awning? Who sells these? Thanks for the size tip on the mat!


----------

